# Starting carpentry business!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am thinking about picking up some punch list carpentry work. I am wondering is trim carpentry, rotten wood replacement, and door & window install a good place to start? I am cutting lawns in the neighborhood to fund the tool buying.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

If that's what you're good at, it's probably a good place to begin.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Replacing exterior trim,soffit and facia is a good start--

I'd leave exterior doors and trim for a time when you have some more experience doing them. A goof up on a window install may not show up for some time and some expensive damage could be the result.

If you find a customer who knows and trusts you--like a relative---I'm sure you can figure out the best and safest methods--then sell your new skills.

Interior trim and interior doors---Crown molding---and built in book cases are right up your alley. (and you have all or most of the tools to pull that off already)

Believe it or not,there is a guy around here with a truck filled with mail box post and mailboxes----sells the hell out of that truck---

Neighbors wander over to the guy as he works----one job gets him 3 or 4.

Post hole digger wheel barrow and a hoe---rack displaying his posts and boxes--

Brilliant.----Good luck---Mike---


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Mike, I have install some new construction windows at trade school.


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

There is a differance between installing some windows at trade school and in the real world. At trade school I bet you had someone to help guide you through. I'm not saying you can't but somtimes they ain't the easiest things to do. Good Luck in your Quest.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I understand, I really dont wont to get installing windows just yet, because replacement windows are not the same as new construction windows.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

In my opinion, from my experience in starting two companys the first one being a complete failure. It has allot to do with your start up capitol. If your mowing lawns to buy tools you definetly dont want to start a commercial company. 
And your just a one man show, here you need a builders license to work residential for a home owner. I would think the best place to start out would be for property management companys. Dry wall patches, rekeying locks, cualking, low overhead and faster paying small jobs. 
Everyone wants to be there own boss but guys dont realize that carpentry even for a artisan company is not even half the work. I spend more time checking and sending emails and faxes. And writing checks and bidding prints than I do wearing my tools. My younger brother makes a good living as a residential contractor/ superintendant and I would be suprised if hes ever owned a tool belt. But hes got the gift of gab and hes a people person. I do not have these qualitys fortunately the commercial jobs I bid could careless and really only depend on my price and paperwork.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I forgot to say good luck, And I feel that my few years of holding a forman position was a really a important building block for me.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

CJ21 said:


> I am thinking about picking up some punch list carpentry work. I am wondering is trim carpentry, rotten wood replacement, and door & window install a good place to start? I am cutting lawns in the neighborhood to fund the tool buying.


Tools can be borrowed or rented or bought when absolutely needed. The critical key for your success is not buying tools it is in getting and keeping customers. Print some business cards, get a website, place signage for your vehicle, pick up the phone and try and get hired as a sub to a siding & window firm. 

Good luck to you in your endeavor.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

carolinahandyma said:


> Tools can be borrowed or rented or bought when absolutely needed. The critical key for your success is not buying tools it is in getting and keeping customers. Print some business cards, get a website, place signage for your vehicle, pick up the phone and try and get hired as a sub to a siding & window firm.
> 
> Good luck to you in your endeavor.


If you insist on going into construction, then I think carolinahandyman has the right advice.

But I think you may want to hold on to the lawn cutting business. I know alot of "landscapers" who have made alot of money. The liability is much less and if you doing a cash business, you can keep alot more of your income. JMO.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am mowing lawns for income, it never hurts to make money.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Make sure you tell all your lawn care customers you specialize in home repairs and finish carpentry, since they know and trust you, it may land you something.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> I am wondering is trim carpentry, rotten wood replacement, and door & window install a good place to start?


NO it's not:no:Get your self in a framing crew:thumbsup: on a fresh slab in june humping lumber all day long:whistling You need to learn from guys with experience! You need to be barked at when you do dumb chitIt builds character. Plus how you gonna put crap back together wihtout building skills :blink::blink:


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

CJ21 i am not been smart but you will want to get moving you are in your 20s you are eager to work yes ? , well when i was starting out i worked for nothing at the weekends to learn the trade , a young lad on my team he is working for a contractor for about 120 euro a week and the deal is he will qualify and have 4 years experience as a carpenter its short term pain for long term gain , so go to a contractor and do some type of deal like that it might help you


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I would like to work for a contractor first, but I have try to get a job with a contractor for two years with no sucess. So thats why I am going to try carpentry work on my own.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

darr1 said:


> well when i was starting out i worked for nothing


Yea there's a good idea:thumbsup:go work for nothing, in fact you could pay the contractor to let you hump his wood around all day long:no::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> I would like to work for a contractor first, but I have try to get a job with a contractor for two years with no sucess. So thats why I am going to try carpentry work on my own.


If this is really want you want to do then move to where the housing market is doing good.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I wish I could, but cant afford a move at the momment! :laughing: Things will get better!


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea there's a good idea:thumbsup:go work for nothing, in fact you could pay the contractor to let you hump his wood around all day long:no::laughing:


well over here in ireland in the 80s things were bad i wanted to be a carpenter so to get a heads up i worked the weekends for nothing , it was only my time and it gave me the confidence and experience that i wanted , times a tough and CJ could work with a contractor on trial on a lower wage to gain the experience he needs , you would let someone into your home with no experience to do work ?


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

darr1 said:


> well over here in ireland in the 80s things were bad i wanted to be a carpenter so to get a heads up i worked the weekends for nothing , it was only my time and it gave me the confidence and experience that i wanted , times a tough and CJ could work with a contractor on trial on a lower wage to gain the experience he needs , you would let someone into your home with no experience to do work ?


There's always someone willing to take a chance to save a few bucks for someone they trust with less experience. Trust me I did it taking on paint jobs and repairs at age 19 with little experience.. confidence is key..and not botching the job obviously haha


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Darr, the idea is to start with simple repairs!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> NO it's not:no:Get your self in a framing crew:thumbsup: on a fresh slab in june humping lumber all day long:whistling You need to learn from guys with experience! You need to be barked at when you do dumb chitIt builds character. Plus how you gonna put crap back together wihtout building skills :blink::blink:


*"Your in the Army now... :whistling"* :bangin::clap:


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

CJ

Do your folks go to church? If so try a few people their. If not you should start. Find the little old lady or man that's on a limited income. Do a few small jobs for free and ask them to spread your name around.

Go to a free business card website and have a few made up. Give two to each customer one for them and one to hand out.

The company that I've been with for the last 7 years has gone soft for work lately. I'm using my fiancee, past customers who ever I can find to help me get a client base of my own to get my ball rolling.

Best of luck :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes my folks go to church.


----------



## JarrattProp (May 25, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> Mike, I have install some new construction windows at trade school.


Did you finish school yet? Have you asked your instructor about any jobs?

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

*Starting a carpentry business*

Starting a carpentry business is something I have done recently. Here are some idea's that may help you:



Think about the type of services you want to promote. Maybe start of small doing the particular jobs you are great at.
Base a logo and website around what you want to promote, e.g general carpentry, joinery, etc
Make business cards to help promote you, could even post them through people's doors. This may help you get work.
Get on social media, also make it easy for people to add you to social media. Even post on your social media what you do, they may tell a friend about it, and they may want a carpenter! 
Most importantly, do a professional job for customers. This will ensure the word of your services are spread. Reputation is key to success.
Invest in good quality tools. Good quality tools will help to a good quality job. Also it will help speed up your services. 
Be organised. Organize emails, paper work etc from customers. A organised business is an efficient one. 
Include yourself on free directories. 


I hope some of these idea's help. I believe anyone can have there own business if there willing to put the time in.

Please feel free to visit my website for idea's, your welcome to follow or add me to social media.

http://www.wartonwoodworks.com/


----------

